# Working on my garage makeover



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

My wife took up Kung fu a few years back and she is doing it pretty intensively now. Recently she asked about using the garage as a work out area. Hmmm. This was always my domain with my woodworking area and also a space I used to restore an 83 Vanagon Westfalia camper. Anyways I ageed to look into what we could do. I found what I hope is a suitable floor for all these activities. We laid it a few weeks back and it looks tough enough while being less hard than concrete. I had my eyes on epoxy but that was not going to work

We found some PVC interlocking tiles from Perfection Floor tile. They had some close outs on black and grey in limited quantities. Used an online designer to make a pattern that we liked. Turned out pretty nice. Added a 4×6 mirror. Paint and it's starting to look pretty nice. She actually told me that she would like her Taisifu (really remarkable person) to bless the space. So I need to turn this into something blessable. It's certainly has gotten the creativity juices flowing and I'm digging it. So I've really enjoyed following others projects and renos so here's mine. Also some of this stuff will be brand new to me and probably would like to get some ideas.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

You let her take over your space I guess her Kung fu is better then yours.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

She's an awesome woman who has given me time to heal and so the things I needed back earlier and now it's her time. She's making the most of it and I want to support her as much as I can.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

So got a good deal on the tiles in part because the dark grey can change between lots. I had no idea how many shades it could be. It was really hard to tell differences until you joined them together. The seam would either be almost invisible or really not. Tried to place them in such a way to minimize the differences and so there was a lot of trial and error. In the end I'm happy with the results and most differences are hidden towards the sides.

The cart was something I made awhile ago and it served its purpose of allowing me to stack stuff on top of other stuff really well. This has now gone to my daughter whom has gotten the bug of making stuff. Love it!


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

I also added an outlet per the wife's request. An electrician told me I could tap it off the doorbell transformer! Woohoo. Really didn't want to cut into the wall after the work fixing and painting it. So I painted the conduit white. More electrical to follow as I formulate what and where.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

So the first storage upgrade was finished recently. The Yakima rack was on the wall in a different location and the opening was facing the wall. Had an idea to turn it around and cram as much camping gear into it as I could. Got some love edge redwood boards really cheap locally and epoxied it. Used a French clear to hang the on the wall and used hooks on the redwood to hang on the rack.

I really like the simplicity and strength of the cleats and want to use them where I can.

Question what is the weight capacity of a cleat? First cabinet will probably be 24×48 made of 3/4 ply. Filled with paint cans and such. I was thinking of adding a secondary cleat but not with a 45 deg cut. Just let it rest on a 90.

Sorry about the sideways pics. Don't know why it does that or how to fix.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's a nice pic of the floor. As I finally got things put away, I now had the floor open like this for the first time and sealed it up.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Next up will be a cabinet with sliding doors near the left side of the garage opening. An idea on the doors to have a shoji look is percolating. Either using some laminated shoji paper with a 1/8" backing or maybe an opaque acrylic plastic. In any case it should hold up to some use. But I like the look and it would fit nicely with the theme and my heritage. This will set the design for the rest of the cabinets.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's Stefi. The main occupant of the garage. Most of the work was done in the garage. The floor really took a beating. Now that the heavy lifting is done I should be able to maintain her without messing up the floor.









While there's not much need for woodworking on a car. I did manage to scratch that itch with this. It's really handy and the fan beats what it had before which was essentially useless. Also kept access to inside the dash where the ashtray use to be


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

As soon as I saw the big cardboard box on the floor I said to myself "this person works on an old car in there". Nice work on the garage and the van. I've seen plenty of Ford Transit vans setup that way but this is the first VW I've seen as an expedition rig.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Thought I'd post an update of the progress so far. Had a water leak so that delayed some things for a while and am back in project mode.









This was a test build of some cabinets I want in there. I plan on making some sliding doors in a shoji style. Found some tough shoji paper that should hold up well.










I wanted a router table with height adjustment built into the top. The Triton router has this feature built in so you don't have to purchase a separate lifting mechanism. The table I copied from a German woodworker, Andreas Kalt. It needs to be reworked as its sagging. The wood on the side is just not enough to weight. I like the concept though and will probably keep it like this. I'll build a box for the saw and store the table in it while not is use.










I found that my little Skil drill press was. It up for much strenuous drilling without locking up. I like older tools so I picked up an old Delta press from the 40's and restored it. Sorry for no complete pic but this is what I've got so far. It turned out great and is such a beast. Picked up a few missing bolts on eBay and the motor needed some work which I had a local shop do. Love using it.










I love French cleats! Gong this route opened up so many possibilities and overcame my analysis paralysis of where to put things. So simple to reconfigure.


























A test board of a project for my Grandaughter. Practiced hand routing and colored epoxy. Finished project to follow shortly.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice garage makeover!

You might want to post your projects on your member page.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

The finished project. Had some left over live edge redwood. Coated in resin to harden the wood and finished in Spar Urethane. The moon is for her middle name. Found it on Etsy.

Thanks for the suggestion. Still learning this site.


----------



## 75c (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice job


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool upgrades, great ideas.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Made some carts to get stuff off the ground and for the wife's equipment. What I love about making these is the ability to fit it to the space. There was a little room between two poles so I took advantage of it for her cart. I'll probably do a nicer display for her weapons later as I see what she accumulates. But these were good projects for me to build boxes and see all the little ways I could screw them up. Usually some small misalignment after thinking it was good


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

This one just sort of evolved as I made it. I made it to hold a folding table and wanted to use the sides for storage. Originally clamps using cleats. Eventually it did that as well as wood storage on both sides and a place to wrap the cars charging cable which needs further refinement for a later project. This one was so satisfying to finally organize two things that drove me nuts with the clutter

My projects became much more enjoyable to do once this was done and cleaning up was actually sort of fun. Having a place for things to go made such a difference. It was always hard to get into project mode. Not any more.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Next up was a mitre saw station. Always wanted one like this with folding supports. If I upgrade my saw it should fit also. But this saw is my oldest power tool and has managed to survive a major purge I did over 20 years ago. There's some sentimental value and still works great. The compressor fits nicely down there and I want to insulate it and put a door on it to quiet that sucker. The momentum builds!


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

A drill press stand finally! Again another learning experience. Lining up five drawers took some work and endless fiddling. The plans called for ball bearing slides and I used cheaper expoxy slides and not sure if those are harder to get right but for now I'm going with yes. But more storage is always a plus. Learned to be more accurate especially with drawers! Future project to organize the drawers. They never end.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

Saw something similar and knew I had to do one for myself. If this saves me one unneeded trip to HD it was worth it.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

These three trays of spray paint and other bottles have been mocking me for many years. Thinking of the time they would be put in their proper place kept me going. The time has arrived! Can't tell you how satisfying it is to have this now. Practiced dadoes. Also I use rejected plywood for all my garage projects right now. 3/4 ply is now $40 a sheet compared to 65-75 for the good stuff. Usually one side is messed up. Sometimes it's minor other times huge sections have a missing ply or it's folded over. I don't mind for these builds.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

This picture is a few weeks old and some stuff has changed. But I have three wire racks that will eventually be removed. One now has been and a cart for the band saw was made so I was able to store the little work table it's on. That corner is opening up and is giving me options in how to best use it.


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

My mom wants a step stool in the kitchen and it will be something like this but I want to start using more hand tools like planes and chisels. Been acquiring used items and new decent chisels (Narex). She's in her 80's. I'm going to add a handle that can attach with a magnet from underneath so she can move it easier.


----------



## WoodZenStudent (Mar 25, 2021)

How do you like those tiles? I have a raised, wooden floor and was looking at those same ones. Do they hold up well rolling things over them? I have a heavy toolbox on wheels. BTW, looks real nice!


----------



## pomfritz (Apr 6, 2016)

The floor has held up well. We put a few coats of sealant on it which gave it a nice gloss. It comes of a little sometimes but I think we may have put too many coats on. We may recoat it yearly or not. It's very easy and quick

I have a very heavy toolbox the I have a 1/8 ply underneath there wheels. It will create a small depression after a bit but they also pop back up after it's moved I will be making a movable bench and don't think i will have a problem with permanent dimples. It shows a little wear so far but nothing I'm upset about and I can be kind of finicky. A quick mopping makes it look really nice again. There have been some brown marks from the tires and a little scrubbing has removed them. I have replacement tiles should they be needed. All in all. Very happy with it and it serves out multiple needs quite well. It if we're just for my needs I might have done an epoxy floor which I have had before.


----------

